# New to RVing



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hello all,
We are yet another couple of newishbies.
Had searched for some time for an RV we fancied, but saw a lot of expensive rubbish. Then bought what appeared to be a beaut from a small but well-known importer/retailer, and have spent weeks rectifying problems to get road-ready. May make it for a planned 3-month trip June-August.
What have I learned? I think next time I will pay the extra and buy from 
a very main dealer with full facilities for PDI etc. And I will spend a whole day myself with a fine tooth comb!! 
Having said all that, I can't wait to get going, and I think all will come good in the end. I am told that very few RVs are without problems, even new ones!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site.  
Get out there & enjoy! 8)


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hello Chellaman

You've found a great site; welcome.

What did you buy ?
From who ?

Chris


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

*New To Rving*

Hello Chris,
Have sent a private message for reasons explained.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi There

It's great to have another RV'er on board. Is this your first motorhome? You'll get all the info and advice you need on here. It's great!

regards

Arizona


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and the welcomes.
The RV I bought is 1999 and 32.5 feet with one half slide, and we intend doing part-time full-timing!!! i.e. 3 months at a time, say, twice a year.
We bought the RV in England because they are not common in Spain and rarely come up for sale. The few that have were real heaps. The Spanish themselves seem to go in exclusively for European models. 
Yes, Detourer, we do live in Spain 50 miles from Valencia and are keeping a modest place as a base for some of the year or for diving back to if needed. Who knows, if we fancy, we may yet sell up and full time!
Our plan at present is to go Northish June to August to escape the heat, and more South November to January to escape what have recently been cold winters. I believe many go to Morocco, and we quite fancy that.
Chris, we did more or less the same as you are doing in our searching, and still didn't get it all right!! Maybe your idea of DIY import from the US is a good one. There is quite a lot more involved than just buying one and shipping it home, though.
Regards to all,
Chellaman


----------

